# Back from the dead



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Guess who's baaaaaack? It's been ages since I last came on here. A little update on my tank:

My 10 gallon tank is still going strong after 2 years. Of course, there have been some fish deaths but nothing out of the ordinary. I lost my German Blue Ram a year ago. My Peacock Gudgeon died 6 months ago who outlived my Blue Ram. I also lost 3 of 4 Peppered Corycats and 2 of 5 Neon Tetras during the span of 2 years.

My current stock is as follows:

3 Neon Tetras (my original stock since my first startup)
3 Peppered Corycats
1 Sunburst Platy
1 Panda Lyretail Molly
1 Clown Pleco (had him for since early spring 2014)

I know I'm gonna hear some flak on my stock but I'm aware and am atop of my game. Although I do see some occasional minor aggression from time to time between the Platy and Molly. I am debating whether to remove the molly and give it a new home to my nieces who has a 20 gallon tank.

I rarely test my water and do regular water changes (every 1 - 1 1/2 weeks; sometimes 2 weeks). I feed every other day.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome back!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back


----------

